# Colours and days of the week



## Minish (May 26, 2009)

So, something I found interesting on QI last night was that nearly everyone associates the days of the week with colours, subconsciously. The reason I found this interesting was because I've always had colours I associate with days of the week, I thought it was just me - so does anybody else do it?

For me:

Monday: Red (pinkish)
Tuesday: Bright, sunny yellow
Wednesday: Deep sky blue
Thursday: Darker than Tuesday, a more golden yellow
Friday: Green
Saturday: Dark blue
Sunday: Purple-red


----------



## ultraviolet (May 26, 2009)

Yes, for ages!
Monday = Blue
Tuesday = Green
Wednesday = Yellow
Thursday = Dark Green
Friday = Red
Saturday = Pink or White
Sunday = Pale Blue


----------



## Not Meowth (May 26, 2009)

I never have. Wait- _nearly everyone_?! You mean _I'm_ the strange one here? xD I thought it was Stephen and whichever contestant it was that also did it that were weird. But Stephen rules, so that's ok.

Seriously though, I don't get how a day can have a colour =s


----------



## Music Dragon (May 26, 2009)

Monday: I don't know. I'm trying, but it just... doesn't work.
Tuesday: Yellow.
Wednesday: See Monday.
Thursday: Yellow.
Friday: See Monday.
Saturday: Red.
Sunday: Green.


----------



## Fredie (May 26, 2009)

Monday:Grey 
Tuesday:Turquoise
Wednesday:Orange
Thursday:Yellow
Friday:Red
Saturday:Blue
Sunday:Green


----------



## Salazard (May 26, 2009)

Woop!
Monday = Orangey Dark Red
Tuesday = Darkish Blue
Wednesday = Darkish Green
Thursday = Brown
Friday = Almost Black
Saturday = Redish
Sunday = Yellowy White

=P


----------



## eevee_em (May 26, 2009)

Sunday-Orangy-yellow
Monday-Red
Tuesday-Turquoise
Wensday-Brown
Thursday-Green
Friday-Orange
Saterday-Yellow


----------



## Dannichu (May 26, 2009)

Monday: Black. _Black like the very pits of hell_. Blue.
Tuesday: Pink
Wednesday: Black
Thursday: Brown/grey
Friday: Light purple
Saturday: Dark purple
Sunday: Yellow

I blame this _entirely _on the day siblings (and the items they give you) from G/S/C.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 26, 2009)

:3 Ah yes, the QI colour discussion.

Monday's blue.
Tuesday's a Limeish green.
Wednsday's black -.-
Thurday's Yellow.
Friday's a White color
Saturday's orange.
Sunday is purple.


----------



## Elfin (May 26, 2009)

I'M NOT ALONE!!! Actually, I'm like this for almost every word and number. ^^;

Sunday: Gold
Monday: Grayish-Purplish
Tuesday: Scarlet
Wednesday: Olive
Thursday: Wheat-colored
Friday: Yellow
Saturday: Blue


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 26, 2009)

Sunday: Yellow
Monday:Green
Tuesday: Red
Wednesday: Blue
Thursday: Purple
Friday: A Dark Navy Blue
Saturday: Orange


----------



## Firelord Alex (May 26, 2009)

I really don't know.  I usually never associate colors with days, but I do with months...  But I think everyone does that. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (May 26, 2009)

TorterraOats said:


> I usually never associate colors with days, but I do with months...  But I think everyone does that. :D


_
...I don't do that either._
I'm an *idiot* ;~;


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 26, 2009)

Monday: Black
Tuesday: Brown
Wednesday: Navy Blue
Thursday: Forest Green
Friday: White
Saturday: Red
Sunday: Grey

No particular reasoning behind it, except that Monday is the start of the school week, which leads me to thinking of darkness and anger...


----------



## Harlequin (May 27, 2009)

I don't think I do that. o.o


----------



## spaekle (May 27, 2009)

I don't think I do this either? :\


----------



## Murkrow (May 27, 2009)

Monday - Red
Tuesday - Red
Wednesday - Red
Thursday - Red
Friday - Red
Saturday - Yellow
Sunday - Slightly darker yellow.

Probably due to a poster I had when I was younger to tack me the days of the week. These were the colours (except Saturday and Sunday were exactly the same yellow) and the week was circular, with Monday/Tuesday at the top, and as you go clockwise, the week goes on. I like it in these colours; the weekdays are red because it's a darker colour and although I do sort of like red, this shade that I imagine is the evil kind, so I dislike it just like how I dislike school. Weekends are yellow because they feel bright because I'm free during the day. Sunday is now darker in my mind because I dislike Sundays more than Saturdays because of the fact that it's school the next day, I have to do the work I put off on Saturday and I have to have Sunday dinner which I hate.

While I'm at it I'll describe how I imagine other things. I don't gave months or years colours, but I imagine the months as a ladder shape thing, with January being in the lowest gap between the 'steps' and December being on top. August seems brighter without actually having colour because it's the Summer holidays =D

As for years, I see them as a line, lower being to the left. The further back you go, the darker the years look. It only gets completely black until you reach the first year, whenever that is.


----------



## Ambipom (May 27, 2009)

Monday: Red
Tuesday: Blue
Wednesday: Orange
Thursday: Brown
Friday: Orange
Saturday: Not sure
Sunday: Yellow or white depending on my mood


----------



## Dinru (May 27, 2009)

Thursday is dark green, but I don't have any for the other days of the week... I don't think...


----------



## Dewgong (May 27, 2009)

monday grey.
tuesday tan.
wednesday darker grey.
thursday greyish blue.
friday washed out red, but not pink.
saturday pinkish.
sunday yellow gold.


----------



## shiny jiggly (May 27, 2009)

Sunday: light blue
Monday: yellow
Tuesday: kinda light green
Wednesday: purple
Thursday: dark blue
Friday: red
Saturday: white


----------



## Jolty (May 27, 2009)

Oh wow I thought only I did this

Monday: brown/red
Tuesday: yellow
Wednesday: orange
Thursday: purple/pink
Friday: green
Saturday: blue
Sunday: white/pale yellow


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 27, 2009)

I... actually don't do this.
Fridays always seem rather purple to me, but that's about the only one I do this with.

I'm more likely to associate colors with songs. >>


----------



## Jason-Kun (May 27, 2009)

Monday=Yellow
Tuesday=Red 
Wednesday=Blue 
Thursday=Green 
Friday=Gold 
Saturday=Brown 
Sunday=White

I blame this on TMoHS.


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 27, 2009)

Huh, now that I think of it, I do...

Monday: Yellow
Tuesday: Dark green
Wednesday: Blue
Thursday: Orange
Friday: Light gray
Saturday: Dark blue
Sunday: Blue-gray

Yellow and blue... Lots of yellow and blue..


----------



## @lex (May 27, 2009)

Indeed. It's called synesthesia, and works for many different things, like months, letters and numbers, songs and names.

As for me:

Tuesday is lite blue.
Wednesday is yellow.
Thursday is brown.
Friday is red.
Sunday is lite yellow.

I'm not sure about Monday and Saturday, but Monday might be black or red, and Saturday could be blue or something...


----------



## Mewtwo (May 27, 2009)

ALL THE DAYS ARE PURPLE.
GO BACK TO BED.


----------



## Jetx (May 27, 2009)

Wtf D:
Since when does everyone do this?


----------



## voltianqueen (May 28, 2009)

Wow, I thought I was the only one, too! XD

Monday: Red
Tuesday: Light Blue/Green
Wednesday: Blue
Thursday: Orange
Friday: Black
Saturday: Green
Sunday: Yellow


----------



## Taliax (May 28, 2009)

Yep,  I do.
Mon.: Red-orange
Tues.: Blue-green
Wed.: Indigo-purple
Thurs.: Yellow-orange
Fri.: Red
Sat.: Green
Sun.: Yellow


----------



## Departure Song (May 28, 2009)

I don't associate colors with days of the week at all. :/


----------



## Zuu (May 28, 2009)

Monday: Black
Tuesday: Blue
Wednesday: Gold
Thursday: Brown
Friday: Green
Saturday: Purple
Sunday: Red


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, uh...

I really don't associate weekdays with colours. It doesn't compute in my mind. 

Now, months? I guess I do. January's blue and yellow, February's red, March is green, April is pink, May is yellow, June is also yellow, July is magenta, August is maroon, September is a navy blue, October is orange and black, November is brown and gold, and December is green and red.

Yeah, some of these are due to holidays.


----------



## Tailsy (May 28, 2009)

Colours are for sounds.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 28, 2009)

The only days I associate with colours are

Wednesday: Red
Friday: Purple
Saturday: Light Blue
Sunday: White


----------



## Murkrow (May 28, 2009)

What colours do everyone associate with shapes, if any?
For me

Square - Blue
Circle - Red
Triangle - Green
Heart - Pink (kinda obvious)
Rectangle - Light Blue/Green
Diamond - Dark Blue/Light Purple
Pentagon - Green
Octagon - Light Blue

Lets see... what else to I associate with colours...


----------



## musical tears (May 28, 2009)

i only have one for friday, and that's like a neon bright lime green. i love fridays.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 30, 2009)

No, and not for colors, months, shapes, or anything - I'm as left-brained as they come.


----------



## Keltena (May 31, 2009)

Monday seems red, tuesday is definitely light, sky blue, wednesday is brown, thursday is navy blue, friday is green, saturday and sunday are colorless.

That made a weird amount of sense.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 31, 2009)

I don't do this either. If I think about it, Saturday is... light purple? but that's it.


----------



## Minish (May 31, 2009)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Yeah, uh...
> 
> I really don't associate weekdays with colours. It doesn't compute in my mind.
> 
> ...


Just going to say what colours I have for months - none, really. Weird. Instead I just have 'feelings' for each month, more so than most people who just go AUGUST = SUMMER YAY though.

For shapes... circle is red, square is blue and triangle is green. And something else is yellow but I can't quite figure out what it is. Cylinders are purple...

Weird. But synthesia is awesome. :D


----------



## Zeph (May 31, 2009)

I subconsciously assign colours to absolutely everything, but days...

Monday: Red
Tuesday: Light-ish blue, hinging on aqua
Wednesday: Light purple, possibly violet
Thursday: A steely grey with a hint of blue
Friday: A dull-ish gold
Saturday: Bright yellow, slightly orange
Sunday: Similar to Saturday but a little darker


----------



## Murkrow (May 31, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Saturday: Bright yellow, slightly orange
> Sunday: Similar to Saturday but a little darker


Yay same as me. Is it for a similar reason or don't you know the reason?


----------



## Clover (May 31, 2009)

@lex said:


> Indeed. It's called synesthesia, and works for many different things, like months, letters and numbers, songs and names.


Well... /yes/, color-temporal form as this thread describes is technically a form of synesthesia... but I wouldn't say everyone who can rattle off a list like here is a synesthete. It's not 'I'm thinking about it, and I'd say Tuesday is pink because Tuscany gave me the Pink Bow' or 'December looks like red and green! Bows and christmas trees, silly!' It's always just ~there~, and wouldn't take you any more thought than to think, "okay, even though 3 is just a symbol with no syllables to tell me how to pronounce it, I'm going to call it 'three' because that's how I've done it for the whole of my previous life". That would make as much sense as a synesthete saying "let me think... 'd' should evoke blue-purple plaid, right? yeah, that looks right. and then 'r' is the one that feels like a carrot..."

I'm not saying these people don't honestly feel some connection to what they're connecting. I'm just saying, why not try again in a year and see if the answers hold. For the most part, I sincerely doubt it.

(By the way, what stat were you using for 'most people'? Wiki says 1 in 23 which would mean, rounding up to compensate the higher number of girls on this forum and the higher likelihood for girls to have it, roughly 20 people on this forum have the chance of having some form of synesthesia. It might be [general-specific] you, congrats! but then you've got a 95.5% chance of ~not~ having any sort of synesthesia at all. so... don't bet on it :D)

The brain has a tendency to form patterns that aren't there. I mean, this is cute, and when I was [still general] your age, I thought all these sorts of things too - I was a synesthetic empath! I could see auras and predict the future in my dreams! But then I grew up and now I don't. (believe I can. I never really could, of course.)

Also, if you're into this sort of stuff, I highly recommend _A Mango-Shaped Space_ by Wendy Mass. The story of a synesthetic girl! It's nicely-written.

Anyway, on topic. Monday is a really hot red, sort of darkened burned spots on some bits, and thin and brittle like old paper; Tuesday is a cool, smooth but rough, kind of? like sandstone? yellow, yellow-brown... what was that word they used for Cassidy's hair... not gold, not blonde... oh well, something like that. Wednesday's water-blue, cool and trickly with just a hint of fuzziness, like a water stone with mold growing over, or what it feels like to run your fingers through a buzzcut. Thursday's solid, static, no-nonsense brown. Also sort of natury, mostly unpolished and... flaky? but definitely dark-brown, ranging from a kind of light-dark-brown to almost-black-dark-brown. Friday is sparkly, like mahou shoujo wand sparkles. Like that photoshop filter sparkle. And Friday's got striated gold and silver, like an ore. Actually it's almost unnaturally sparkly enough to be akin to glitter glue, except it's a lot heavier, so I call it an ore. Saturday is a cool black/gunmetal gray/... not so much /royal/ purple, much darker than that, but that general hue? And Saturday's kind of melty-gummy. Like silly putty that's been left out long enough but not long enough to break. Sunday is all pastels, mostly lilac and light, faded yellow and pink, the sort of things you'd see to paint a baby's room. Sunday's most aethereal, and doesn't really have a feeling-sense... it feels like popping a bubble, or like steam without the heat or a sea breeze without the scent. It's aethereal, and so very ephemeral (except continuously ephemereal, which is even harder to describe). (note: the colors are terribly terribly incorrect, I'd need at least 100x100 photo examples if not 3D renders, but I cba and so tried to get sort of maybe close with what bbcode gives.)

Saying which I like 'best' is like... 'which of your toes do you like best'. You've always had each of your toes, and you never really think about them until someone brings them up in discussion, but do you have a favorite? You could say "my favorite is the big toe because it's most useful" - and here I might say "who doesn't like friday, getting off from school?!". or maybe "I think the fourth one's toenail is prettiest", and I'd say "I really like saturday's color and feel, as well as wednesday's texture and friday's colors". There's a myriad of characteristics to consider.

And here I don't know if I do have synesthesia - I'd have to know what another sees to compare, which is obviously impossible. I am honestly unsure if I'm making all this up or if there's some kind of framework for it in my head: prossibly a mix of both? I'm guessing probably 80% it's all bs, 15% it's bs to some point, and 5% 'you're scientifically rigorously abnormal! hurray!'

... god, I think the caffiene in those painkillers is getting to me. TL;DR: you probably don't have it, but it's still cool, whatever, rock on.


----------



## Zeph (May 31, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> Yay same as me. Is it for a similar reason or don't you know the reason?


I don't know the reason. It's just a subconscious thing that I get when I think of stuff.


----------



## Espeon (May 31, 2009)

Monday - Blue.
Tuesday - Stainless steel colour.
Wednesday - Lime.
Thursday - Blue-grey.
Friday - Red.
Saturday - polished orange-brown.
Sunday - Yellow.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 1, 2009)

When I try to go through the days of the week and pick a color for each, I end up giving them the colors of the rainbow in order.



			
				Tailsy said:
			
		

> Colours are for sounds.


Yeah, this.  I only associate bits of perceptions with bits of other perceptions and senses.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 1, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> Yeah, this.  I only associate bits of perceptions with bits of other perceptions and senses.


I find this difficult with sounds and tastes. There aren't enough colours for sounds. I'm more likely to remember the object which produces that sound rather than hear a woodpecker and go "ooh! Brown!"

Tastes is a little different. Colours remind me of colouring crayons which, knowing from first hand experience as a child, aren't nutrition in a stick. That and they taste like crap.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jun 2, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> What colours do everyone associate with shapes, if any?
> For me
> 
> Square - Blue
> ...


The only one I've got is square = purple, because of Spanish class.

What about numbers? Five is red, to me. Some of my friends associate certain personalities with numbers, ex. 5 is bossy =D

I think it would be amazing to have synesthesia, then again apparently it messes up math skills (when trying to add two numbers whose colors have nothing to do with each other) so that'd suck.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

I also associate the days with shapes, so i'm adding those too. 

Monday: Red(scarlet), Triangle
Tuesday: Sky Blue, Oval
Wednesday: A sorta pinkey purple color, Paralellogram
Thursday: A brownishey color like tree trunks, Square
Friday: A happy yellow, Trapazoid
Saturday: A soft gray like bird down, heart shape
Sunday: Silver, Sword


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, never really noticed it before, but I guess I do:

Monday- Red
Tuesday- Blue
Wednesday- Yellow
Thursday- Green
Friday- Purple

Square- Red
Triangle- Yellow
Circle- Light Blue
Hexagon- Orange
Octagon- Yellow-Orange
Diamond- Turquoise
Pentagon- Yellow

Numbers are a bit harder...

What about letters? I think of "A" as a maroon color. I'm still working on the rest.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 2, 2009)

Mumei said:


> I think it would be amazing to have synesthesia, then again apparently it messes up math skills (when trying to add two numbers whose colors have nothing to do with each other) so that'd suck.


And when learning other languages, because the color for an English word would be different than the (Whatever language's), which makes it harder to remember.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

The Name of This Book is Secret! hehe, great book.(About synesthesia sorta)

I don't know about numbers, since there are, i don't know, about an infinity of them, i can't really figure out which ones i want for what days.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 3, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Monday=Yellow
> Tuesday=Red
> Wednesday=Blue
> Thursday=Green
> ...


Thank you!  This is mainly due to the days names in Japanese.  But it works overall!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 3, 2009)

Monday: Pink(Red-ish)
Tuesday: Forest green
Wednesday: Deep sky blue
Thursday: An even deeper sky blue
Friday: Red(not bright)
Saturday: A...depressing blue
Sunday: Bright happy yellow!

Square - Blue
Circle - Red
Triangle - Green
Heart - Bright pink!
Rectangle - Light Blue
Diamond - Very light glowing Blue


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

I do not associate days with colors. Other things with colors and other things with days but not days and colors.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 5, 2009)

Murkrow said:


> What colours do everyone associate with shapes, if any?


Square - Red
Circle - Orangey yellow
Triangle - Green
Heart - Sort of mauve...?
Rectangle - Light Blue/Green
Diamond - A mid-violet thingy...
Pentagon - Light-mid-blue
Octagon - Dark-ish blue


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jun 13, 2009)

Monday: Red
Tuesday: Orange
Wednesday: Blue
Thursday: Dark orange
Friday: Black
Saturday: Gray
Sunday: White or yellow, not sure

Square: Orange
Circle: Blue
Triangle: Pink/orange
Heart: Red
Rectangle: Orange
Diamond: White
Pentagon: not sure, maybe black?
Octagon: Orange


----------



## Renteura (Jun 15, 2009)

So I'm not insane. :D

Monday - blue
Tuesday - green
Wednesday - a darkish yellow
Thursday - I'm not really sure, perhaps brown.
Friday - red
Saturday - grey
Sunday - yellow, maybe.

Oh, and shapes,

Square - red
Circle - light blue
Triangle - yellow
Heart - red/pink
Rectangle - yellow
Diamond - white/grey
Pentagon - not sure
Octagon - orange


----------

